# Contest judging help.



## noshoes (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey everyone. My work is having a rib comp to raise money for food share. We currently have 15 competitors. My question is, what's the best way to have the judges judge each rib? The concern is 15 judges eating 15+ ribs each and that may be to much. We have a little over an hour of time. Some suggested cutting ribs in half, however that may take a while. Very open to suggestions. Please let me know your thoughts. 
Thank you.


----------



## bahfotl (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm no expert judge but since this is only a workplace competition and has no further implications, I'd say you can make up your own rules! 
That said, I think in order to ensure no one gets their feelings hurt or is able to scream favoritism, there should be certain criteria by which the finished product is judged by the judges and a category for "Peoples Choice" which has no rules. For the formal judging you can include such topics as texture (define what you are looking for), Moisture, (again define), color, (define) flavor, (define) Smoke ring, (define), Ect. The choices are limitless and your definitions should be clear and concise, written down and have a grade sheet for each judge along with ensuring that the competitors are double blind. meaning that each competitor secretly draws a id number at the start of the competition and only the announcer knows this number and can be trusted to keep them secret. They label their entries with their number and the judges only mark their ballots with that number. assign a number 1-5 for each category they are judged on, and total the numbers up for the winner. 

Each judge doesn't HAVE to eat a whole rib to judge it, just enough to get the experience of each entry. In wine tastings, one doesn't drink the entire glass, only a sip, and usually spits that out!

Just a couple thought off the top of my head, but it should get you headed in the right direction


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 2, 2017)

As bahfotl listed above is a pretty good idea.  As stated they don't have to eat a whole rib to judge it. I would say do a blind judging so there is no favoritism but you could also just do a simple 1-10 scale.

Also how many judges do you have?  If there is enough you could split up the entries between the different judges so they don't have to try all 15 at once but the top two or four out of both groups could go to a final judging.  Many ways you could do it to make it fun.


----------



## bahfotl (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh and by the way, I am volunteering to be a judge if you need one!


----------

